

How Tesla’s Disinformation Campaign Dupes New Customers and Lets Down Its Owners - OopsCriticality
https://medium.com/@edzitron/how-tesla-s-disinformation-campaign-dupes-new-customers-lets-down-its-owners-and-misses-the-target-f8806aa76634

======
shawnee_
There are two parallel tracks here: on one is all the awesome stuff that Tesla
is doing as a company to make better batteries and electric cars. On the other
is all the fluff that TSLA day traders do increase volatility of the stock /
options trading spreads.

As a publicly-traded company, Tesla's probably overvalued right now. But it is
news like this -- especially sales hype -- that's been keeping it active in
the radar of the traders and why the "disinformation" and dupes perpetuate.

------
yellowapple
> The Truckee supercharger is by a mall, which is nice, but you have to sneak
> inside the employee bathroom.

I live in Truckee. This isn't true; the "employee bathroom" (I'm assuming you
mean the one inside Safeway, where you have to walk through the warehouse
entrance in the back of the store) is actually the one meant for customers
(yay for Safeway being shitty about their stores), so no sneaking is actually
necessary. Feel free to defecate with confidence :)

Plus, most of the restaurants and such in that mall have their own restrooms
as well, so if you're in the mood for Chinese food (Panda Express), pizza
(Round Table), coffee (Starbucks), bagels and smoothies (Truckee Bagel Co.),
or sandwiches (Port of Subs) while you wait for your Tesla to charge, you also
have bathroom access. _Plus_ , I'm pretty sure there's a restroom in the Rite-
Aid over there, too (though I don't remember; I haven't been in there in
awhile). There's also the Dairy Queen kiddie-corner from that particular
shopping center. Point being, the Tesla chargers are in the midst of a
veritable cornucopia of toilets.

It _is_ a bit inconvenient that the charging stations are in some weird corner
behind the Safeway side of the shopping center, but whatever. Gives you an
opportunity to stretch your legs a bit.

